# What's my next move a Cat 314 or 321?



## NTL_CON (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Lots of great advise coming out of this form with lots of knowledgeable companies and guys/girls in the industry, so I value your opinions. 

My question relates to the debate I'm having with my next move to grow my company. I have a skid steer and a couple of mini excavators I would like to take on bigger jobs and concentrate on the commercial sector and a bit more demolition and dig projects. I offer excavation, landscape and waterproofing services. 

I would like your opinion about what size machine would be get me the most bang for my buck with the most work available? A Cat 314 or Cat 320? Or any other machines in this size range.

Thanks you for your time and input!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i don't know what type of work you're doing.

jumping from 314 to 320 puts you in an overwidth situation, and a tractor/lowboy combination. some guys haul them on triple ax tilt beds behind a 3/4 ax dump, but to me that's scary mary to have 45k riding that high. never done it, seems like it'd be top heavy.

314 will handle most basement/footing excavations, demo/land clearing, but if you start doing sanitary or storm sewer work where you're picking a lot of precast structures, you're going to find the 314 too small most of the time to be comfortable.

if your focus is going to be demo/landscaping, i'd lean towards the 314, no i wouldn't, i'd lean towards a 160 deere or hyundai. i don't like paying 30% more for the cat decals.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

In general machine sizing is simple, it is just like the Three bears and the porridge, too big is just as un-profitable as too-small...

Maybe buying a used or leasing an older Unit and HIRING another operator.....

Running the stuff you have now with a double shift, or a "retired"/College student-operator on weekends would be a way to more cash flow with little spending.

Most machines(20-30 tons) around here don't move for weeks at a time, the market is WAY over served with large quality equipment, maybe not at your spot?

South of the border OSHA realy has cracked down on using trench boxes or grossly over excavating. Do you have the skills sets needed for that type of work?

I'd spend a couple of days taking a census of the local and near local machines and their owners vs $ of work per year... I think the forest you've picked to grow in is all ready filled with weak and financially diseased contractors, pretty shady ground for a new sapling to live in, IMHO. but gather cash and buy at the next bankruptcy/auction cycle....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

What is south of the border osha?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

NTL__CON: Homeland is Canada, South of their border is USA mostly....:thumbsup:

Thus, South of the US-Canadian border is US's OSHA, 

I didn't know but it is Canadian OSH(A)


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

You would be surprised what you can accomplish with a backhoe. Especially with an experienced operator. Stick with the 420.rent the track hoe for the rare large jobs.
And do yourself a favor. Pay the extra for the 4 in 1 front bucket. And don't let anyone talk you out of it. It's worth every penny! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

daycoex made some good points. How are you going to move it? Do you have the equipment?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you looking to do mainline sewer or commercial ti site work? The answer will give you your answer.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

Done many thousands of feet of main line with a backhoe. If it's main line work yore after, you should already have a cost per foot rate you are bidding with. Ask some questions and work out a price per foot between the machines - plugging everything into your equation. Then see which one you can live with in the present, or near future. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

t.carpenter00 said:


> Done many thousands of feet of main line with a backhoe. If it's main line work yore after, you should already have a cost per foot rate you are bidding with. Ask some questions and work out a price per foot between the machines - plugging everything into your equation. Then see which one you can live with in the present, or near future.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Just my opinion, but backhoes suck compared to any decent sized excavator. The advantage is that you could do almost job under 10' depth with one machine, just not efficiently.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

That is the ultimate question he has to work out. Specialization or versatility. Neither option sucks. But the wrong choice can ruin your finances. No room in the decision for prejudice. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

I feel once you get the excavator to the job, they're far more versatile.

Even working on service lines, once you get your mini and a skiddy on site, it's a lot easier moving them around in tight quarters than a backhoe alone. 

But that's just my opinion and experience. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

